# I might be happy about this



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2015)

I have been training with my Taiji sifu for a long time now and over the years I have heard a few talk to him about teaching and he has either changed the subject immediately, told them they did not know the form well enough to teach it, or told them they should only teach a specific form and not others. As a matter of fact a few years back when people were after me to teach I talked with them and he told me then to teach only the long form and the short dao. Once even told me not to teach push hands, even though at the time I was teaching it in his class to new students.

Well I have been teaching in his class again of late and people (outside of his students) have been after me to teach again so I talked to him about it and his response this time, and this is the only time I  have ever heard him say this (although it is very possible he has told this to others since I am not always there).... his response this time was...go ahead, teach what you want......


----------



## Buka (Jul 10, 2015)

Rock on, brother!


----------



## mograph (Jul 10, 2015)

Excellent!


----------



## mograph (Jul 10, 2015)

So?
Doing any Toronto workshops in the near future?


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 10, 2015)

Yes, a tea drinking workshop 

However if my youngest wins the day I should be there again next year... I have been told the CNN Tower is awesome and the aquarium is great...but so far Mrs. Xue is not on board with that


----------



## mograph (Jul 10, 2015)

Gah! CN! Canadian National Railway!


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jul 11, 2015)

Sorry and I actually know that...... the irony here is just prior to posting that I was looking at the news here


----------

